# frenemy = εχθροφίλος, άσπονδος φίλος, διπρόσωπος φίλος



## Alexandra (Apr 25, 2008)

Είναι φυσικά λεξιπλασία, αλλά θέλω την αντίστοιχη ελληνική, please.
Frenemy
_Someone who is both friend and enemy, a relationship that is both mutually beneficial or dependent, while being competitive, fraught with risk and mistrust._

Φιλεχθρός; Ή φίλεχθρος;


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2008)

Προτείνω να μελετηθεί και η πολύ πιο ενημερωτική εγγραφή της Wikipedia.


----------



## stathis (Apr 25, 2008)

_Φίλεχθρος_ θα σήμαινε "ο φίλος του εχθρού".
Μπορείς να κουτσοβολευτείς με τον _άσπονδο φίλο_ ή θέλεις κάτι εξίσου λεξιπλασθέν (και πιο πιστό νοηματικά);

(Μα πού το έχω ξαναδεί το frenemy... ;))


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2008)

Δίχως λεξιπλασίες, να προσθέσουμε και τον «διπρόσωπο φίλο» (για τη μια σημασία τουλάχιστον);




stathis said:


> (Μα πού το έχω ξαναδεί το frenemy... ;))


(Μα πού, αλήθεια; )


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 25, 2008)

Θέλω οπωσδήποτε λεξιπλασθέν (και πιστό νοηματικά). Δεν μου κάνει ο άσπονδος φίλος.


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2008)

Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, ο *εχθροφίλος*.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 25, 2008)

Κατακυρώθηκε ο εχθροφίλος. Ευχαριστώ, φίλτατε.


----------



## Gutbucket (Apr 26, 2008)

Καλέ ποιος εχθροφίλος; Εχθρόφιλος λεγεται!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 27, 2008)

Να πάω να το διορθώσω


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2008)

Πρότεινα το _*εχθροφίλος*_ σαν πιο διάφανο απ' αυτά που ξεκινούν με το φιλ—. Και δεν ανέβασα τον τόνο για να διατηρήσουν οι λέξεις την αυτοτέλειά τους, περίπου σαν σε παραθετικό σύνθετο (φίλος-εχθρός, εχθρός-φίλος), με την πεποίθηση ότι ο _*εχθρόφιλος*_ για όποιον δεν γνωρίζει την αντιστοιχία, αυτομάτως ερμηνεύεται σαν όλα τα σύνθετα σε —φίλος, π.χ. ζωόφιλος, νεκρόφιλος, μουσικόφιλος, αγγλόφιλος, άρα εχθρόφιλος = φίλος του εχθρού.

Υπάρχει ένας κανόνας για τα λόγια ονόματα σύνθετα σε -ος με όνομα, που όμως δεν νομίζω ότι μας φωτίζει σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, όπου η μοναδική δική μου σκοπιμότητα για το μη ανέβασμα του τόνου ήταν να αποφευχθεί η παρεξήγηση. Ήθελα να είναι κάτι σαν το _Αγγλογάλλοι_.

Δυστυχώς δεν έχουν κάνει όλες αυτές τις σκέψεις αυτοί που έφτιαξαν τους _εχθρόφιλους_, ανέβασαν τον τόνο σχεδόν παβλοφικά και έτσι βρίσκω στο διαδίκτυο:
...Μισοί εμείς, μισοί οι εχθρόφιλοι.
...Ο ΑΠΑΙΣΙΟΣ και ο ΑΙΣΙΟΣ δύο εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετοι σε κάθε επίπεδο εχθρόφιλοι συγκρούονται με κριτές εσάς τους επισκέπτες.
...Σε μια ακόμη ταπεινωτική ήττα για τη χώρα μας με απόφαση και κυρίαρχη ευθύνη των εχθρόφιλων Αμερικάνων.

Οπότε εγώ θα κάτσω στα αβγά μου και θα περιμένω να ακούσω κι άλλες απόψεις.


----------



## Inertia (Apr 28, 2008)

stathis said:


> (Μα πού το έχω ξαναδεί το frenemy... ;))



Τίτλος από επεισόδιο του Sex & The City!


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2009)

Τώρα που ψηφίζει και το άλλο φόρουμ το *εχθροφίλος*, μπορώ να το βάλω στον τίτλο.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 9, 2009)

Να βάλουμε και το *έχφιλος *και όχι *έκφυλος*;


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> Να βάλουμε και το *έχφιλος *και όχι *έκφυλος*;


 
Εκτός από την ομοιότητα με τον έκφυλο, είναι πολύ μυστήριο αυτό το έχφιλος. Τι θα έλεγες αυθόρμητα ότι σημαίνει και από πού προέρχεται, αν το πρωτοέβλεπες;


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 9, 2009)

Πλάκα έκανα, βρε! Το εχθρόφιλος με καλύπτει...


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2009)

Ε, βάλε και καμιά φατσούλα, ντε! Ξέρω πως δεν μιλάς τη διχαλωτή γλώσσα του φιδιού, σαν τα χλωμά πρόσωπα είσαι fork-tongued, οπότε παραξενεύτηκα. 
Προσοχή στον τονισμό του, όμως:


nickel said:


> Πρότεινα το _*εχθροφίλος*_ σαν πιο διάφανο απ' αυτά που ξεκινούν με το φιλ—. Και δεν ανέβασα τον τόνο για να διατηρήσουν οι λέξεις την αυτοτέλειά τους, περίπου σαν σε παραθετικό σύνθετο (φίλος-εχθρός, εχθρός-φίλος), με την πεποίθηση ότι ο _*εχθρόφιλος*_ για όποιον δεν γνωρίζει την αντιστοιχία, αυτομάτως ερμηνεύεται σαν όλα τα σύνθετα σε —φίλος, π.χ. ζωόφιλος, νεκρόφιλος, μουσικόφιλος, αγγλόφιλος, άρα εχθρόφιλος = φίλος του εχθρού.
> [...]


----------

